# Creating a Plug.dj Furry Community



## redfox7777 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello furballs,

I've just found plug.dj again. The Site was down but it is back online! I was looking for a furry community but there are just old communities without any people in it. So I'm asking you now. Would you like the create a new one?
We could start with this one: Come hang out on plug.dj and listen to awesome music for free.
But I don't need to be the host of this community. Maybe there is someone who would like to manage this or I could just give the people permissions. 
We could also create a new one. I don't care. I would just like to have such an community on plug.dj ^_^

Please tell me your thoughts about this idea.


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 31, 2016)

It's a nice idea. I already have a room I visit semi-regularly because I am a mod in it. I am no that active on Plug because it would require a lot of alt-tabbing.

As for an unofficial FurAffinity plug community... I say go for it.


----------



## redfox7777 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for your opinion Starbeak! 

Come on party people join us ^_^
The hardest part is to start. Once we have some active people it's really fun.
Every genre is welcome. 
Come hang out on plug.dj and listen to awesome music for free.


----------



## redfox7777 (Aug 5, 2017)

This room is actually now more active. 
It was very hard to find newcomers for this room at the beginning. Now we have people who are online like every day.
You should definitely try it out. 
Come hang out on plug.dj and listen to awesome music for free.


----------



## redfox7777 (Dec 26, 2017)

We are still there ^_^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 16, 2018)

Good luck on your endeavor, mate.


----------

